# Whats the best music player out there?



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been using iTunes to listen and buy, yes buy, music. But since I got a plethora (100+ GB) of music from a friend, iTunes loves to spaz out from time to time. Im just wondering what are some of hose out there?


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 20, 2011)

I have ubuntu, so the best choice for me is Banshee media player.


----------



## Hir (Jan 20, 2011)

I have 123GB of music and Winamp serves me very well.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 20, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> I have ubuntu, so the best choice for me is Banshee media player.


 
Already have that for ubuntu. Need one for windows 7.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm still using Winamp v5. It crashes sometimes (one a week maybe) but I can start it up again so quickly (<1 second) I really don't care. The global hotkeys are useful (controlling the music while playing a game is handy), it can play music without gaps between each song, and aside from the aforementioned crashing I have no problems with it.

I've yet to see a convincing reason to bother changing.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 20, 2011)

I tend to use foobar2000, it eats up less resources on your computer if you're worried about something like that, also it's open software, so you can modify it to your needs.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 20, 2011)

My problem with just about everything today is that instead of just playing music, they have libraries, and support buying music, or branch off into playing videos, and uploading/syncing to music players, etc.  It makes them all bloated garbage (iTunes being one of the worst of them all).  I like simple... simple is good, as such...

Linux/Unix: DeadBeeF
Windows: Winamp Lite, or Foobar2000


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2011)

Almost 200GB music library here and iTunes is serving me fine. Though I hear it's worse on Windows.

\Need it for the iPhone


----------



## Runefox (Jan 20, 2011)

Linux: Audacious
Windows: XMPlay. Winamp plugin support + tiny memory footprint (<5MB of RAM and <5MB of disk space fully loaded down with plugins). Awesome. Also, doesn't need installing. Can keep it on a USB drive and take it anywhere


----------



## Azure (Jan 21, 2011)

WinAmp is baller. Milkdrop is most baller visualizer, fucking sweetness.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Jan 21, 2011)

I used to use Winamp, until I found out about the awesome creation that is AIMP2. It's a Russian copy of Winamp, and it is what Winamp should have been.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> Almost 200GB music library here and iTunes is serving me fine. Though I hear it's worse on Windows.
> 
> \Need it for the iPhone


 
Hitting 140 and my computer is like, THE FUCK BRO!? And its a pretty high end PC


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 21, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Hitting 140 and my computer is like, THE FUCK BRO!? And its a pretty high end PC


 
Well when Aden says 200GB that probably means about 50 albums.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 21, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Linux: Audacious ...



That used to be my fave until DeadBeef - have you tried it yet?  Very clean and simple.  Less buggy than Audacious could sometimes be. :/


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jan 21, 2011)

Linux: Audacious
Windows: Foobar2000

~13 weeks worth of music (13wk 0d 2:28:21.410 according to Foobar, and that's just the one drive. There's more on another, just can't be bothered to add it right now.) in ~20 different formats, and both play them perfectly.


----------



## Aden (Jan 21, 2011)

CyberFoxx said:


> in ~20 different formats


 
Why.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, for the lossless ones, I just haven't gotten around to converting them all to just Flac. For the game related ones, well, they are smaller than converting them to lossy/lossless.

Quick list of formats in my collection (Not all of them):
SPC = SNES music
PSF = PlayStation music
PSF2 = PlayStation 2 music
GYM = Genesis music
VGM = Master System/Genesis music
Flac = Lossless format
Wavpack = Lossless format
Vorbis = Lossy format
MP3 = Lossy format
AAC = Lossy format
QSF = Arcade music (QSound-based)
ADX = Lossy format
WMA = Lossy format (Although, there is a lossless format, I don't have any right now)
IT/MOD/XM/S3M = Modules
AC3 = Lossy format
MIDI = Well, MIDI
2SF = DS music
NSF = NES music
SID = C64 music
GSF = GBA music

There's others, but that's a good sampling...


----------



## Hir (Jan 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'm still using Winamp v5. It crashes sometimes (one a week maybe) but I can start it up again so quickly (<1 second) I really don't care. The global hotkeys are useful (controlling the music while playing a game is handy), it can play music without gaps between each song, and aside from the aforementioned crashing I have no problems with it.
> 
> I've yet to see a convincing reason to bother changing.


 newer versions of v5 fix the crashing so I'd update it if I were you, haven't crashed it since updating


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 21, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> newer versions of v5 fix the crashing so I'd update it if I were you, haven't crashed it since updating


 
I'm on 5.092 at the moment. The last time I updated it was because of some memory leak and it would end up using > 700mb of RAM.

That's not an exaggeration.


----------



## Hir (Jan 21, 2011)

i'm using 5.602 pro, no issues at all :]


----------

